# PATRIOTS DAY arrives on Digital HD March 14 and 4k Ultra HD Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and On Demand March 28



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> A STORY OF BRAVERY IN THE FACE OF ADVERSITY
> 
> *Patriot's Day*
> 
> ...


----------

